# New Fly Produces BIG Speck



## FlyLipps

Before I begin I will have to admit I have mixed feelings about this post. Yes it is my biggest speck to date and that is cool, but I also have serious feelings of guilt over not having released her. I usually release any speck over 22" but I guess I just got caught up in the moment, and not having a camera with me, I simply let my ego get the best of me. It may sound silly, and a bit late, but the guilt is not worth it, I can't imagine ever keeping one this big again.



I have been working on a new fly pattern all winter. The basis of this fly was suggested by a good friend and tyer from South Florida, Doug Rose. He originally gave me the basic fly which combined the noise of a popper with the swimming action of a diving Rapala. Therefore, despite my modifications, this pattern still bears his name the Rose-Lipped Popper. 



The winds were horrific yesterday evening, out of the southeast, and casting was incredibly difficult. Had I not been dying to get out there and put this fly to the test I would have definitely blown yesterday off. But I went to the bay anyway and fished a point with the wind to my back as much as possible. Action was expectedly slow and except for this one fish, I had nothing else. But a cast sent down the shallow trough of a sand bar yielded this 28.5 inch speck from about two feet of water. This fly was designed to be a topwater fly, but the chop was so strong that fishing it that way became impractical, so I worked it as a shallow diver. The water was off color so the combination of the strong vibration of this pattern along with the added flash of its "chrome-gold" head is probably what drew the strike. I saw little bait activity except for the breaching of a few small needle fish, this speck could have been feeding on them. I can't wait for the topwater bite because this year I have an incredible surprise waiting for Mr. Speck and Mr. Red!












28.5" speck taken on an 8wt. with 3/8" diameter gold Rose-Lipped Popper












Close up of the 3/8" Rose-Lipped Popper that landed the speck. This fly is about two and a half inches long. I also tie this pattern in a 1/2" diameter head and a body which is about 3-4 inches long. This larger pattern creates a louder pop and bigger push, but with the same dramatic swimming action.


----------



## JoeZ

Awesoem trout.

Don't feel bad. He'd have died anyway -- sooner or later.

Where's the picture of the fly? That's what I want to see.


----------



## FlyLipps

JoeZ, I was trying to post it as you were reading it. It is up now.


----------



## mickanole

If you didn't take him I would have.:bowdown:clap

Nice fish!!!!!


----------



## PBTH

What, where am I? I didn't know the forum went past kayak fishingoke



Congrats on the very nice speck and don't feel guilty about keeping him. I don't think a C&R fly fisherman such as yourself has to worry about doing harm to fish populations.

That fly looks like it has a lot of potential for many different applications. Trouts, reds, macks, and little poons should jump all over.


----------



## true-king

Nice trout! I'm also ready for some topwater action :toast


----------



## reefdonkey

WOW!!!! That is a huge trout. Congratulations on the catch. :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## surfstryker

One fish (as long as its that one) is a great day.:bowdown


----------



## Stuart H. Brown

Dang Greg, thats a pig. Did you get a weight? Congrats on the fish and even moreso on another proven Flylipp fly. Go ahead and tie me a couple. Its about time to head North. SHB


----------



## seanspots

DANG!

Thats a fine fish for sure,congrats!:bowdown


----------



## SolarFlare

That is an incredible fish for alocal catch...Cudos to you!:clap :clap:clap

I understand your excitement in keeping the fish, so forgive yourself! All that is important that you are at least thinking about it for the next time!

Thanks for bringing that up to our inshore reports and please feel free to do it again.

BP


----------



## todd in the bay

For cryin' out loud, Flylipps! that fish was waiting for YOU! What a way to start the season! 

You & Joe Z, Purdy and wdcraver have got me all in a wad! 

I would love to put my older Btrs and fam on some trout like dat. 

Cause, guess what...We Keep and Eat all legal fishand... the pressure is ON.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Nice speck! What kind of retrieve do you use with that thing? And where can I get some of those lipps? I saw them for sale somewhere last year, but I dont remember where. I didn't tye at the time, so I didn't mark it.


----------



## Sharkbait410

:bowdown


----------



## chasin-tail

I'm not sure what's nicer lookin'the fly or the fish?!!!!


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *FlyLipps (3/13/2008)* I also have serious feelings of guilt over not having released her.


You shouldn't, it sounds like you have released your share and deserved to catch a gator. Nice fish and enjoy the fillets.:bowdown


----------



## Austin

Awesome Fish!! :bowdown


----------



## Boatjob1

That fish could have been one that you released years ago...... I was considering breaking out my PM-10 this season, and now you have given me the inspiration to actually go and do it... Great fish, Great story, Great lure, congrats to all, and thanks again for the post. T


----------



## FlyLipps

Thanks for the kind words and the attempt to assuage my guilt, it may not work but it is kind of you all anyway.



PBTH... Do not be afraid, I know it is dark down here in the basement, but rest assured there is light just above in the kayak section!!!



Stuart, she weighed seven and a half pounds. Mike brought his scale the next day, but you know mike, he probably was lifting up on it as he weighed it. Wouldn't want it to weigh more than his personal best!



NoMo As I said this is a topwater tie, but because of the rough water I used it as a sub-surface. Normally I would pop it a few times on the surface. This fly, because of the FlyLipp, will create a large air bubble just in front of the head. As the fly is forced under water by the Flylipp, it releases air in the form of a bubble trail. this causes more of the sound to be transmitted under water where it will travel faster than it does through the air. Once the fly is under water i simply continue to swim it along with a series of short steady retrieves. And much like a Rapala, the FlyLipp causes the fly to swim with a pronounced side to side action. As long as i continue to strip it will continue to swim. This particular fish hit it swimming down the sand bar in water about 2 feet deep. Since I was fishing with a floating line, I would think that the Rose-Lipped popper was right near the bottom. But as I said in the post, I really like the 1/2" version better, the push and air bubble are tremendous for such a small pattern.


----------



## 7M

FlyLips, what a nice trout! Thanks for sharing. I agree.


----------



## Lynchmob

Awesome fish! :bowdown


----------



## TOBO

Super nice fish, top water time will be here in no time!


----------



## WayneO

Nice Trout Greg!!! Not sure which is bigger, the fish or your smile!!! Congrats!!

WayneO


----------



## how2fish

Congrats on a Gator....I like you seem to let the largest fish I catch go....HOWEVER...that is a fish of a lifetime and if anyone doesn't understand....well they just never will...Congrats again! :bowdown


----------



## CaptHarry

Greg,

My dad called and told me to come look at this post.

Glad he did, Nice lookin' fly, and even nicer spec. 

I to know the guilt of keeping a big girl, but as others in this thread have said, you'veobviously released your fair share; and that in itself should allow you to enjoy the one you decided to keep.

Can't wait to see the follow on pics of that fly hanging out of some yellow mouths and spot tailed lips.

Later, Harry


----------



## FlyLipps

Hey Capt. Harry,



Thanks for noticing and good to see you on here. I am honored. For those who do not know Capt. Harry Huelsbeck, he is quite the long rod striper fisherman from up Virginia way. You should check out his website, www.capth3.com, there are some awesome photos of killer striped bass catches. Stripers of that class are definitely on my "life list" of fish on the fly!! The only problem I have with fishing for stripers would be writing a report because of their name. I keep typing "strippers" instead of "stripers", must be a throw back from when I used to tend bar in a topless club. But then again, "strippers" on the fly doesn't sound bad either. Thanks again for posting.


----------



## AR-Flycaster

Keeping an old fish now and then is not a bad thing--- But the fly -- what do you use to make that lip


----------



## FlyLipps

AR,

The plastic lip is a FlyLipp, a fly tying component I created and market through my website, www.flylipps.com, as well as several fly shops through out the country including Feather-Craft, in St Louis. I gather you are from Arkansas, that Rose-Lipped Popper would be an awesome freshwater fly for both large and small mouthed bass. I tie it in a larger version that I can't wait to try on some bass back in my home state of Kentucky. If you want to give one a try, I'd be glad to send one your way, just e-mail or PM me a message.


----------



## tom wicker

I sure hope you don?t mind me breathing life into an older thread. First I would like to start by saying nice catch!! My first thought was after seeing that fish was dang I got to get me one of those flies so off to your site I went After a while of pilfering through your site and making out an order I didn?t see a fly similar to the one you have here. If you stock them could you be so kind as to send me a P.O number for it and a price list Living over here on the Eastern .Shores of Mobile Bay flies are rather limited (cant wait till the open the Bass pro shop)

<U>[email protected]</U>

Tom


----------



## Bout Time

Now that's a Monster Trout. 

It was great meeting you at the gas station on the 4th. We've got to get together for that fishing trip soon. The GF is out of town next week, so I'll have some extra time. Let me know.

Tight Lines,

Bob


----------

